# Fishing out of Pcola or Orange Beach



## william (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm looking to take my son and a friend of his fishing for a birthday present. We usually fish out of Destin but would like to try something out of the Pensacola or Orange Beach area. Have about $100 - $150 per head to spend. Any recommendations? Thanks for any help provided.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

I can do a 6hr for $150 a person.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been out with Capt.Jonathan(Brandon)Edgar and have had agreat time. He is a nice guy and will put you on fish.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I may have some times open , pm me and let me know. I'm out of Orange Beach


----------



## JSMITH (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a deal with Brandon on the "Lickety Split" . You will fill the box and have a great time . Awesome boat too .:clap


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Brandon. Don't know him personally but have talked with several people that have hired him and they were real happy about the whole trip.


----------

